# RED FOX



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My Brother Dennis got a Nice Female Red Fox today on his line---Big white tipped tail--Haven't seen one this nice in sometime----pic's--*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice fox SB, congrats to your brother!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. also, real pretty that one.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos to bubba Skip. Nice one.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice look'in fox.

Damn near all our reds up this way are frosted butts.

That would make a nice mount Skip--- ya know--- since your retired LOL.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking Red Fox for sure, congrats to your brother Skip.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's a keeper...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool. Last one here had a black tipped tail.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice fox for your Bro....I bet he made sure it was dead before he grabbed it....Just sayin'


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice lookin fur there , mine all have frosted backs and not near as pretty .Curious , do these American foxes have fleas ? Cause if they don't I'm willing to ship you a boat load off the last one I caught ..lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe you could pawn them off at the flea market. Should be one locally to save postage.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> Maybe you could pawn them off at the flea market. Should be one locally to save postage.


Killin me glenway , killin me .. LOL


----------

